# gfortran: liblto_plugin-0.dll not found



## simste (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche momentan, den gfortran-Compiler auf Windows Server 2008 R2 zum Laufen zu kriegen. Ich habe dazu MinGW aus verschiedenen Quellen heruntergeladen und mehrfach neu installiert, erhalte jedoch immer den gleichen Fehler:

```
gfortran: fatal error: -fuse-linker-plugin, but liblto_plugin-0.dll not found
```


Die Datei ist vorhanden und die Pfade sind richtig gesetzt. Auch wenn ich die Datei ins Ausführungsverzeichnis kopiere, findet der Compiler sie nicht.

Der Workaround _-fno-use-linker-plugin_ funktioniert bei mir nicht, da ich das Linker-Plugin brauche.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?

Lieben Gruß,
simste


----------

